# Watch a pro fillet fish



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want to see someone clean some fish,,, these arethree great videos

<HR style="COLOR: #cccccc" SIZE=1><DIV id=post_message_291892>



 Tuna






 Dorado






 Wahoo</DIV>__________________
</DIV>


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

If my knives were that sharp i would not still be able to count to 10.:bowdown


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Those ar somewickedly sharpknives. I'd have to make a finger check after every fish


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hahahaha...is that Karma Khameleon playing in the background of the Wahoo video.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW!! That was cool! Thanks for sharing! I agree, those are some incredibly sharp knives!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like they have done that a time or two


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

That's the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

that is awesome :bowdownbut I can't believe those guys dont wear a some kind of protective glove :doh....it takes me forever to clean fish:looser


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

look atpeople cleaningthis tuna its huge


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

That was awesome, only thing, if that guy slips with that knife he's done. That things got to be like a razor!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

joe pattys used to have some women that did that with mullet... its different with scales


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Here's how NOT to filet a flounder. What's with all the fricking news papers?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/9/2008)*Here's how NOT to filet a flounder. What's with all the fricking news papers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yanky


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I could filetten flounders in the time he spent messing up one.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats how I fillet , just not as fast. I like the flouder with all the newspaper sticking to it.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

That's someone you could learn one or two things from. Those are the sharpest knives I've ever seen. With my knives I have to hack at a trout to get any meat :doh


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Man I would have lost a finger the first 10 seconds into that. That was incredible, sure makes my fish cleaning look like crap.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding videos...how do you get a knife that sharp??? :bowdown:bowdown


----------

